# Mystery Pheasant Game



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Here's a fun guessing game .... now in the picture below is a pheasant .... but where on earth was this picture taken??!! I'll keep it simple and say that it was taken in one of the 50 States!! Now you must guess which one!!!










Good luck!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hawaii, Alaska,? As they are not a native species to any of our states, I guess that they could have been transplanted anywhere. I know we have them in AZ, down around Yuma of all places. If you are not familiar with Yuma it is very hot and very dry, the only reasonthet survive there is that the farmers(cotton and veggies and small grains) irrigate regularly. We can apply for a draw to hunt them and if successful you can harvest two.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I would say Okla as that looks like my uncles radiator shroud.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey AW...when was this photo taken ?


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

North Dakota, no particular reason...


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Due to the vegetation I would say Texas.


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Hawaii, Alaska,?










All hail the chief!!!!

This pheasant was photo'd by me in Maui, Hawaii (May 2010).


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

My uncle never told me he went to Hawaii !!!!!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. YD, you still recognized one of your pheasant releases- your prize is a home cooked dinner by AW.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Pheasant under glass.


----------

